# New 'Rep' System



## Sylar

*New Rep System*​
Keep Old Rep system 3018.87%New Rep system with comments and NO points 4830.19%New Rep system with comments and fixed points 3119.50%No Rep system - Incorporate 'Thank you' feature instead.5031.45%


----------



## Sylar

I'm sure I've seen Lorian say before that if a majority poll gets 70% or over, he would seriously consider evoking it.

So here it is.....

PS. If there are any other suggestions to the poll choice, post here and I'm sure a friendly Mod will incorporate it.


----------



## Lorian

Sylar said:


> I'm sure I've seen Lorian say before that if a majority poll gets 70% or over, he would seriously consider evoking it.


That is true.

Good poll, thanks for posting it.

Will be interesting to see how it plays out..

L


----------



## rs007

comments and no points for me. In a perfect world I would have chosen comments and fixed points, but it will just get the same as before, if just to a lesser degree.

I don't know what a thankyou system is though? Isnt that just the same as comments with no points? :confused1:


----------



## Uriel

comments only pour moi


----------



## dixie normus

rs007 said:


> comments and no points for me. In a perfect world I would have chosen comments and fixed points, but it will just get the same as before, if just to a lesser degree.
> 
> I don't know what a thankyou system is though? Isnt that just the same as comments with no points? :confused1:


x2

Thank you does not give you a comments facility. Your name will appear below the post saying something like;

the following people have thanked RS007 for this post;

Dixie Normus

Or something similar.


----------



## Sylar

Yep^



rs007 said:


> I don't know what a thankyou system is though? Isnt that just the same as comments with no points? :confused1:


It's just a box at the bottom of your post with the folks Usernames, that gets updated in real time by peoples Nicks who hits the 'Thank you button' Or 'Rep' button etc.

No personal comments though.


----------



## Irish Beast

Whats the difference between options 2 and 4?


----------



## rs007

thankyou sounds quite cool - wouldnt it get messy and take up a pile of screen space on a board this size though? Impractical?


----------



## rs007

Irish Beast said:


> Whats the difference between options 2 and 4?


 :lol:

Thank your lucky ass I cant neg you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sylar

Irish Beast said:


> Whats the difference between options 2 and 4?





Sylar said:


> It's just a box at the bottom of your post with the folks Usernames, that gets updated in real time by peoples Nicks who hits the 'Thank you button' Or 'Rep' button etc.
> 
> No personal comments though.


 :cursing: :cursing: :tongue: :laugh:


----------



## Prodiver

Comments and no points for me, though depending on what a thank you system would feature...


----------



## rs007

Prodiver said:


> Comments and no points for me.


Its def the comments I enjoyed tbh, because they were short, concise and post specific - got bored with the concept of the points quite quickly tbh. But the comments could give you a laugh, cheer you up, encourage you, thank you - or in the case of Tainted Souls comments to me at all times, insult the hell out of me :lol:


----------



## Sylar

rs007 said:


> thankyou sounds quite cool - wouldnt it get messy and take up a pile of screen space on a board this size though? Impractical?


It doesn't really take much space, there's no avys, just usernames. You could fit many hundreds of names in the page size of this present post.

There is no personal aspect of it though. That would be step backwards IMO.

This is a democratic poll though, so I guess the majority will have the final say at the end of the day.


----------



## dixie normus

rs007 said:


> Its def the comments I enjoyed tbh, because they were short, concise and post specific - got bored with the concept of the points quite quickly tbh. But the comments could give you a laugh, cheer you up, encourage you, thank you - or in the case of Tainted Souls comments to me at all times, insult the hell out of me :lol:


You just liked my incessant chat up lines and complements:lol: :whistling:

I used to hit you and RK up all the time


----------



## Gym Bunny

Other forums I've used have a "thank you" system and that gets annoying extrmely quickly. The only thing I liked about the rep system was the ability to leave a comment.

Think it's great the rep system is gone as it was an utter joke.

A new system with fixed no of points allocated would be good or simply limit the rep to training/diet forums.


----------



## BigDom86

comments and no points.


----------



## Uriel

ref the comments, we can already leave visitor messages or send PM's.....isn't that what reps without points would be.......

What are the differences between a comment which is personal and a PM?


----------



## Sylar

Uriel said:


> ref the comments, we can already leave visitor messages or send PM's.....isn't that what reps without points would be.......
> 
> What are the differences between a comment which is personal and a PM?


The visitor messages are not private and not everybody has them enabled. I know I don't, and know some Mods do not either.

As for PM, you don't PM someone every time you agree with their post. That's more of a conversation thing IMO.

The Rep comments are usually a personal/private brief comment left for someone regarding a particular post you're reading at the time IMO.

PS. Option No. 2 for me.


----------



## Uriel

yeah, probably true syler mate - just rattling ideas around


----------



## rs007

Sylar said:


> The visitor messages are not private and not everybody has them enabled. I know I don't, and know some Mods do not either.
> 
> As for PM, you don't PM someone every time you agree with their post. That's more of a conversation thing IMO.
> 
> The Rep comments are usually a personal/private brief comment left for someone regarding a particular post you're reading at the time IMO.


Exactly!

Id personally do away with visitor messages and just have post comments. Allows you to make a short comment specific to someones post in one click - simples!


----------



## Uriel

rs007 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Id personally do away with visitor messages and just have post comments. Allows you to make a short comment specific to someones post in one click - simples!


yeah, bin visitors messages too...good call...I'm sick of every cvnt seeing you call me faticeps every other week anyhow:laugh:


----------



## rs007

Uriel said:


> yeah, bin visitors messages too...good call...I'm sick of every cvnt seeing you call me faticeps every other week anyhow:laugh:


You fkn love it you dirty cow!!! 

Mines are fatter anyway :lol:

No Id keep both, what I meant is if it came to a choice. You can disable your visitor messages though I am sure, if you really are getting your ickle feelings hurty wurty

:lol:


----------



## LittleChris

Rep system has gone


----------



## Uriel

rs007 said:


> You can disable your visitor messages though I am sure, if you really are getting *your ickle feelings hurty wurty*
> 
> :lol:


I've been a bwave boy....it's gave me the venom I needed to push the odd potato off my plate once or twice a month:lol:


----------



## Uriel

LittleChris said:


> Rep system has gone


No pulling the wool with you today sherlock:thumbup1:


----------



## Sylar

I just want my potential Negging powers back tbh. I don't see it fair that all my reps are gone, but I still have to see this when browsing my 'User CP' and can't Neg the bastard when it suits me..... :laugh: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Uriel said:


> No pulling the wool with you today sherlock:thumbup1:


have you left "the square" Home rectimoose....in the back of a black cab to a Recomposition Iron Furnace.......... :lol: :lol: :lol: ...is that in Coventry??  :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Syler FFS, Poor robsta was just trying to save you getting massive on that very powerful gearyou were spouting about...let it drop now


----------



## Uriel

Pelayo said:


> have you left "the square" Home rectimoose....in the back of a black cab to a Recomposition Iron Furnace.......... :lol: :lol: :lol: ...is that in Coventry??  :lol:


It's On the planet of kidderminster.......I am being processed for a new battle chassis:thumbup1:


----------



## Sylar

Uriel said:


> Syler FFS, Poor robsta was just trying to save you getting massive on that very powerful gearyou were spouting about...let it drop now


That's certainly one theory, Uriel. Not a very good one, but a theory none the less...

Another one would be.... Ummm, I digress..


----------



## Slamdog

i went option 2, simply because the thank you system is unwieldy except when tied into a download/hidden post feature...


----------



## cellaratt

I just signed in and was happy but strangley sadden at the same time when I realized it was gone...I'll say this again...If you take the rep system for what it was it clearly determined the reputation of individual poster which is what it is suppose to do...The current b!tch at the moment is that it's a false indicator to new members as to who's bb related post can be taken on merit and who's talking crap out their a*s...If Lorian added a additional system that included a " Insert title here " option that can only be available in certain section then I beleive that would be satisfactory for most involved...JMO...


----------



## cellaratt

And for the record ...I chose option 1


----------



## Mars

Just give me back the compliments that ppl had taken the time to give me for any post they thought was helpful, it gives a sense of friendship and appreciation to the community for what we enjoy doing.


----------



## Sylar

Sylar said:


> That's certainly one theory, Uriel. Not a very good one, but a theory none the less...
> 
> Another one would be.... Ummm, I digress..


PS. would like to add, I've been here for about 14 months have not never Negged anyone.

Also, I do find Robsta to be a good decent bloke and a funny cnut at times, past is past, but I reserve the right to continually wind him up and other Mods for my own amusement - but am sure they know it's in jest and won't ban me unless they find out I made their sister my Anal princess.


----------



## SALKev

This is from my reply to the other thread:



> I think instead of reps, we should have 'comments'....same style button with the same options - I approve/I disapprove - plus the comment box...but with this you get a count of how many comments you have using a little red arrow (bad comments) and a little green arrow (good comments) which would both be a link to another page where all their respective comments will be displayed.


thats my idea, don't know how that fits in with the poll....."fixed points"...are those what we had before? :confused1:


----------



## Uriel

Sylar said:


> unless they find out I made their sister my Anal princess.


Oh I heard she was wild in bed....almost cat like too...infact like a W.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Once again I must STFU also:lol:


----------



## Sylar

Uriel said:


> Oh I heard she was wild in bed....almost cat like too...infact like a W.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah man, that pussy was deffo feral! Now I better STFU! 

This poll is split BIG time. I can't see it reaching 70% any time soon tbh..


----------



## PHHead

I don't see why having a rep system seems to be so problematic on this board, all you have to do to insure its not abused is make it only applicable in proper training and gear sections............it will not matter what system you bring in this time round if your going to let reps in the general section and adult lounge etc then its always going to be open for abuse!


----------



## Uriel

PHHead said:


> I don't see why having a rep system seems to be so problematic on this board, all you have to do to insure its not abused is make it only applicable in proper training and gear sections............it will not matter what system you bring in this time round if your going to let reps in the general section and adult lounge etc then its always going to be open for abuse!


If someone wanted to rep a mate or a funny thing in general....wouldn't they just find the persons post in a relevant section and rep them anyway??

all systems are up for abuse IMO


----------



## PHHead

Uriel said:


> If someone wanted to rep a mate or a funny thing in general....wouldn't they just find the persons post in a relevant section and rep them anyway??
> 
> all systems are up for abuse IMO


Yep they could if they where sad enough but I'm sure this would still cut the abuse down massively, also the majority of threads of people who abuse the system will be located in the general sections anyway so it would be hard for them to do this a lot.


----------



## Nytol

Comments only.


----------



## Sylar

Either way guys - The vote currently adds up to 71.45% in favour of keeping Rep comments at present. (In one form or another)

The chances are they will remain. It's just the technicalities that are up for debate at the moment. I voted for option 2.

Will be interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## Rossco700

What about a system similar to that of a popular auction website, i.e Positive, Neutral and Negative, either with or without comments, but keeping a fixed points system for each. Each person can then have a "rating" on the advice etc they give, before long as the knowledgable and trustworthy members of this site will have a reputation "newbies" can understand, therefore making it easier to gleam the wealth of knowledge available


----------



## SALKev

what about a youtube style system? where thumb up/thumbs down for just single posts? so everyone can see which posts have been rated good/bad


----------



## weeman

comments only no points


----------



## Guest

SALKev said:


> what about a youtube style system? where thumb up/thumbs down for just single posts? so everyone can see which posts have been rated good/bad


I would actually like that but the comments are nice just to keep in touch with people. The reps part them self need to go though IMO.


----------



## Jem

I put option 2 - comments and no points


----------



## Lorian

For the record, I liked the personal comments but never really cared for the points.

Having a Comments only system looks like being the ideal solution, if that's not possible then fixed points (and maybe only available in specific forums) would be the fallback option.

Will see how the poll looks over the next day or so.

L


----------



## The_Wolverine

mmmmm.. im not sure!!..

i think the rep bar is definatly a ego thing,... its sometimes looked at like "im better than you",.... i dont think it should really matter!.. as new members come on who are very knowledgable about certain things but get lookd down on cos they dont have as many reps!

just comments definatly a good idea, cos you know if your info was helpful.. and you could learn from your comments whether good or bad, and in some peoples cases you can be told when you should pipe down cos your been a tommy tanker!.

no points and just comments it is!


----------



## Mr Muscle

Very new to the forum but here's my 2 cents...

Incorporating a Thank You system means basically the same features as the current REPS with a chart and is still open to abuse. You are able to thank someone as many times as you like although this must be in seperate posts by the thanked person.

I have found it hard to work out whose advice is worthy of taking on several subjects. Many users haven't a picture as an avitar or even posted pics on the forum. For all I know I could be taking advice from a couch potato wannabe or a teenage net freak that's just confused about his sexual identity and likes to look at fella's body's in the privacy of his bedroom. :lol:

I think user groups need to be clearer. Everything from a newbie to amateur/pro bodybuilder. I have read many threads on the forum while trying to rectify my diet and I've noticed some iffy advice coming from bronze, silver and gold members. This is not only confined to the diet section. I wouldn't class myself as a newbie to training but an intermediate. However as stated above many new members and myself are eagerly looking for advice/help from more EXPERIENCED members. Not by someone that has posted several thousand times. I assume this is how bronze, silver and gold members are awarded status. :confused1:


----------



## The_Wolverine

Mr Muscle said:


> Very new to the forum but here's my 2 cents...
> 
> Incorporating a Thank You system means basically the same features as the current REPS with a chart and is still open to abuse. You are able to thank someone as many times as you like although this must be in seperate posts by the thanked person.
> 
> I have found it hard to work out whose advice is worthy of taking on several subjects. Many users haven't a picture as an avitar or even posted pics on the forum. For all I know I could be taking advice from a couch potato wannabe or a teenage net freak that's just confused about his sexual identity and likes to look at fella's body's in the privacy of his bedroom. :lol:
> 
> I think user groups need to be clearer. Everything from a newbie to amateur/pro bodybuilder. I have read many threads on the forum while trying to rectify my diet and I've noticed some iffy advice coming from bronze, silver and gold members. This is not only confined to the diet section. I wouldn't class myself as a newbie to training but an intermediate. However as stated above many new members and myself are eagerly looking for advice/help from more EXPERIENCED members. Not by someone that has posted several thousand times. I assume this is how bronze, silver and gold members are awarded status. :confused1:


bronze, silver, and gold is how long the persons been a member and how many posts... you get different privelidges mate!!

the rep system was the old bar goin from green to red under your pic, which is no longer ther.


----------



## Mr Muscle

The_Wolverine said:


> bronze, silver, and gold is how long the persons been a member and how many posts... you get different privelidges mate!!
> 
> the rep system was the old bar goin from green to red under your pic, which is no longer ther.


Yeah fully aware of the difference. Just saying it would be nice to understand just who your taking advice from. An experienced trainer or someone that's excellent at posting general ****e several thousand times. :ban:


----------



## Tommy10

Mr Muscle said:


> Very new to the forum but here's my 2 cents...
> 
> Incorporating a Thank You system means basically the same features as the current REPS with a chart and is still open to abuse. You are able to thank someone as many times as you like although this must be in seperate posts by the thanked person.
> 
> I have found it hard to work out whose advice is worthy of taking on several subjects. *Many users haven't a picture as an avitar or even posted pics on the forum. For all I know I could be taking advice from a couch potato wannabe or a teenage net freak that's just confused about his sexual identity and likes to look at fella's body's in the privacy of his bedroom. * :lol:
> 
> I think user groups need to be clearer. Everything from a newbie to amateur/pro bodybuilder. I have read many threads on the forum while trying to rectify my diet and I've noticed some iffy advice coming from bronze, silver and gold members. This is not only confined to the diet section. I wouldn't class myself as a newbie to training but an intermediate. However as stated above many new members and myself are eagerly looking for advice/help from more EXPERIENCED members. Not by someone that has posted several thousand times. I assume this is how bronze, silver and gold members are awarded status. :confused1:


*...talkin about avatars m8....show yourself*


----------



## The_Wolverine

Mr Muscle said:


> Yeah fully aware of the difference. Just saying it would be nice to understand just who your taking advice from. An experienced trainer or someone that's excellent at posting general ****e several thousand times. :ban:


oh right, sorry. my mistake.. thought you thought the bronze, silver, gold was the repping system!! my bad...


----------



## Khaos1436114653

even though i lost 6 million reps :crying:i voted comments only:thumb:


----------



## manson

Gym Bunny said:


> Other forums I've used have a "thank you" system and that gets annoying extrmely quickly. The only thing I liked about the rep system was the ability to leave a comment.
> 
> Think it's great the rep system is gone as it was an utter joke.
> 
> A new system with fixed no of points allocated would be good or simply limit the rep to training/diet forums.


Agree, whilst I don't give a monkeys either way, the sort of thing that has made me smile in the past is when you see a new member joined 1 day 3 posts and only 3 blocks left on the "rep scale", personally if I ever recieved any I always gave back regardless. I always know whos posts will be a worth while read.

Bronze Silver and Gold badges also seem to be worthless as it appears you could spout drivel and become gold (not saying this is the case) IMO there could be another badge created lets call it say "contributor" or something similar, this would only be for members with good contributions and help towards training dieting etc, you could incorperate a "good post" button, every now and then mods and or lorian could decide who they think is worthy of such a title, that way the guys/girls who really do put knowledge and help onto the board stand out.

Lets face it with the old system you could spend most of your life in classifieds and be top of the rep board... unlikely I know but possible.


----------



## anabolic ant

reputation for knowledge,wisdom,having an avvy pic....erm experience,cant think!!!

but positive repping and negative repping should be available!!!!

but having reps,just cos your addicted to getting reps,and to gain/feel power with your reps or getting reps for humour,is tosh and should be banned,because you can quote how funny something was!!!!

being rewarded for knowledge is a good thing though!!!

reps,or status for knowledge,help and good sound logical advice...and i do believe comments were such a nice thing too,to go with your rep or whatever it is going to be,was also a nice private/personal thing too!!!!

i voted for new rep system...a new display type of reps as well,so if its really high reppage,then its manageable into the millions etc,badges,stars,numbers,letters of the alphabet,colours,whatever it is,there should be some sort of reward system and heirachy...also regular inputters...maybe length on time served on the board...i dont know,guessing now!!!!!

who cares about reps anyway ffs!!!!


----------



## Mr Muscle

Pelayo said:


> *...talkin about avatars m8....show yourself*


Already have mate in "The best goodies for me" thread in the Steroid and Test thread. :tongue:


----------



## Tommy10

Mr Muscle said:


> Already have mate in "The best goodies for me" thread in the Steroid and Test thread. :tongue:


heheheh...have I just been BITCH SLAPPED:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

On another bb forum i mod on they have a rep system but you can only rep a person once and then thats it, but you could still rep with a good comment although it will not increase there rep score after the initial first rep if tha makes sense, so if i made a decent post (happens once in a while you know) then a guy could rep me but then if he wanted to rep me again it wouldnt increase my reps but would show in my user control panel as a positive comment!

works a treat on the other board so thought i would just throw it in to see if its any thing like what other wanted here:thumbup1:


----------



## Mr Muscle

Pelayo said:


> heheheh...have I just been BITCH SLAPPED:lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: Nah but thanks for taking an interest in the thread when written and all your helpful advice. 

Still you have a pic so at least I know you is you and me is me. Question is who is everybody else. :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Cheese

^^^ I'm me, if that helps :lol:


----------



## alan87

im glad rep system is gone, i say keep it how it is now...if someone wants to thank someone they can leave a visitor message imo


----------



## SALKev

Con said:


> I would actually like that but the comments are nice just to keep in touch with people. The reps part them self need to go though IMO.


I've been thinking on that....

If you kept the thumbs up/thumbs down ideal but add (when you click one of said buttons) a comments box but with the options of private or public, this could show up on the User CP like reps did (for the private comments) and a link somewhere in the post for public comments and only add to the individual count of the post so there's no grand total - which is what I think makes people get competitive as it were.

This way, it would be clear who are the bees knees for knowledge, wisdom and humour.

Nothing gets left out


----------



## IanStu

Nahh....bring the old system back, it's not caused any problems that I can see :w00t:


----------



## dixie normus

straughany10 said:


> can someone explain to me what the rep system is please???


Magic, a whole lot of magic:lol:


----------



## iopener

No rep points.

Just a button that allows someone to mark a post as helpful.

This way its not open to abuse like if you had positive and negative.


----------



## IanStu

straughany10 said:


> can someone explain to me what the rep system is please???


certainly...it was a system whereby the realy popular people on the board with lots of friends got alot of reps....the more popular you were the more you got.....some people were so incredibly popular they shot straight to the top of the board....ahhh yes...the good old days...seems like only yesterday :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87

lol im not bothered ether way! lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

bring in a system but no points....


----------



## Uriel

Pelayo said:


> heheheh...have I just been BITCH SLAPPED:lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah, you t1t - you should know about every little pic every member has posted in every obscure thread:rolleyes:


----------



## RyanClarke

How's about a rep system similar to a certain social networrking 'like' but also 'dislike' function, where if you post a good post people can like it - or dislike it obviously. But no points or anything, people don need rep points, anybody on here for more then 2 weeks knows who the top lads are for knowledge, about things etc.


----------



## PHHead

dixie normus said:


> Magic, a whole lot of magic:lol:


Cannn youuuuu dig it!


----------



## dixie normus

PHHead said:


> Cannn youuuuu dig it!


Can you count suckers? :lol:


----------



## PHHead

dixie normus said:


> Can you count suckers? :lol:


Ha ha reps............................oh well:whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

Uriel said:


> Yeah, you t1t - you should know about every little pic every member has posted in every obscure thread:rolleyes:


I know Pal...i must remember to read through everyones page and pictures..u would think i would have all the time in the world with my 3000+ posts:laugh:

ps...i dont miss the reps but i do miss the comments..pressing user CP just isn't the same:whistling:


----------



## TH0R

I think the forums dying, bring back the old reps system :lol: :lol:

this is humour, please do not flame


----------



## SALKev

I would have burnt your a55 right off if that had been serious :lol:


----------



## cellaratt




----------



## cellaratt




----------



## cellaratt




----------



## cellaratt




----------



## cellaratt




----------



## cellaratt




----------



## cellaratt




----------



## cellaratt

...


----------



## stevo99

keep the current system for me


----------



## SALKev

cellllll :lol: I love your smilies!


----------



## cellaratt

SALKev said:


> cellllll :lol: I love your smilies!

















 ...


----------



## SALKev

:thumb:


----------



## gymgym

No rep and thk u instead yes. This just to limit the abusive messages along with a neg rep!


----------



## Steuk

This is from 2009 gymgym?


----------



## gymgym

Steuk said:


> This is from 2009 gymgym?


lol Jesus yes u right haha!! Grrrr why would someone bring back this thread :confused1:


----------

